
Clojure: partition-by, split-with, group-by, and juxt - mblakele
http://blog.jayfields.com/2011/08/clojure-partition-by-split-with-group.html
======
mblakele
For me, one of the hardest things about clojure has been learning how to
mangle the results from one function into the format expected by another:
vectors, nested lists, etc.

There are many core functions to help: reduce, apply, map, etc. But there are
many of them because each one applies to a different situation. I think that
complexity is necessary and even useful, but quick tips like these are
helpful.

